# Breeding LGD's



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Sooooo, we have two great pyranease, one male one female, and the female is 9 1/2 months and the male is 7 1/2 months. We want to breed them but don't know when the best time to do it is... We want her to raise the pups and train them so we can sell them as working dogs that have been "trained" but we don't want her to be too young. Which heat is the youngest to be able to breed her? We don't want to hurt her but the male is already mounting her. Here's some pics







Female ^








Male ^

BNR


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Its best to wait until they are over 2 years old. They are mature enough at that age and also old enough to have their health testing done. Not sure what issues GPs have, but I'd think hips would be one.
They are really cute btw


----------



## cjmoore (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you that helps a lot!!!!


BNR


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hips are a huge issue. Pyrs are not totally mature until they are around 5 years old. They should not be bred until they are at least 2 years old. You'll need to keep the male away from her or you will end up breeding her to death. The place I got mine from did that. Started mom with her first heat, and since they didn't separate them because they were with the Boer herd, she had pups twice a year for several years. Poor thing was skin and bones and never did grow right. The pups suffered too because she could not give them all the nutrients they needed, simply because she had been depleted at a young age.

The State came in and took control of the goats and dogs. Both parents have since been spayed/neutered. Neither one should have ever been bred, poor specimens of the breed and both had hip dysplasia. Just because they are good at their job does not mean they should be bred. Just like with any animal, only the best should be bred. Both my Pyrs have hip issues (full sisters, 5 months apart). The younger one hops when she runs, her hips are so bad.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

If you want them to teach the pups to guard, I'd say wait until they are two years old and know what they are doing first. 

Something to think about... if your going to sell LGDs as trained, that means you'll be keeping a litter of 10 or more pups until they are a year old. You'll need to feed a large breed puppy food to a lot of puppies for their first year of life. That will get pricey fast. Also, female dogs usually have their first heat at 6 months and will cycle every six months thereafter. So you'll need to have separate escape proof enclosures for males and females or your pups will be having pups. Sounds like a lot of work to me but if your up for great! Registered adult LGDs that are guaranteed to guard and are vet checked sound can sell for $1000 and up. Good luck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with what's been said. Keep them separate when she's in heat. Wait until they are at least two years and have their hips, elbows, and eyes checked. Look into the health tests. Also, at that age, they are still puppies. You really don't know their full guardian ability until they're adult working dogs. They should be proven before they're bred. I know I wouldn't purchase a puppy from two unproven parents. No reason to breed them young. There are also a lot of pyrenees puppies already out there. Make sure the individuals you are going to breed are outstanding and worthy of reproducing at all. There are just too many unwanted dogs out there. Breeding just to raise and sell puppies is not a good idea. Make sure there is a real need and want for the puppies you're going to produce. Have a waiting list of interested buyers.


----------

